
The Gauntlet Has Been Thrown Down: I’m Stepping Up to Paul Graham’s Challenge - jmorin007
http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/2008/07/21/the-gauntlet-has-been-thrown-down-im-stepping-up-to-paul-grahams-challenge/
======
kleneway
Tichy - great idea! Along with the A Startup A Day idea generation site, I
also have recently kicked off a new video show called A Startup A Week, where
we take an idea and give a team one week to build it out and present it to
angel investors. We've filmed two episodes so far and hope to do some more in
the future - definitely fun stuff. <http://www.astartupaweek.com>

------
gtani
re: challenge #1. I saw something germane on the tubes, a stock exchange type
structure (futures for artists or albums) with people choosing the right
artists' futures being rewarded with music downloads. Can't seem to Google it,
but thesixtyone sounds close

<http://www.thesixtyone.com/static/about/>

~~~
ivey
That sounds a little like <http://amiestreet.com/> as well.

------
Tichy
Sounds like fun, although one day seems rather short.

On the other hand, maybe something like the 48 hour Ruby challenge (or what it
is called) would be fun. We could arrange a weekend to hack on solutions to
the YC challenges.

~~~
dkasper
He only said he's going to come with an idea a day, not actually implement it!

~~~
Tichy
I see, missed that ;-) Still, I like the idea of a weekend-hackathon based on
the YC list.

Since I am moving to a new city soon and need to connect, I might even make it
a project to organize such an event. Is anybody in Berlin interested?

~~~
eru
I'm near Berlin. So maybe, yes.

------
kleneway
gtani - thanks for the link, that's pretty much exactly the idea that I was
picturing in my head! I gotta check that site out, sounds like good times. To
be honest, I generally try to stay away from music-related ideas on my blog,
'cause I feel like there are so many music sites out there that it's pretty
difficult to come up with something that is A) original B) useful C)
profitable and D) legal

